# Dressage times are up!!!!



## Fools Motto (27 July 2012)

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/eventing-individual/index.html?v=20120727-164115731


----------



## Flibble (27 July 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Fanatical (27 July 2012)

Does anyone know if the entire 2 days of dressage will be on TV..? It all seems so complicated!


----------



## PorkChop (27 July 2012)

Fanatical said:



			Does anyone know if the entire 2 days of dressage will be on TV..? It all seems so complicated!
		
Click to expand...

You can definitely watch it all online, whether it will all be shown on the red button I'm not sure.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (28 July 2012)

Any ideas how we can watch it online or has is it on one of the red button  channels? Has anyone got a link???  Thanks


----------



## Fools Motto (28 July 2012)

rubyredshoes said:



			Any ideas how we can watch it online or has is it on one of the red button  channels? Has anyone got a link???  Thanks
		
Click to expand...

No idea. I'm hoping someone will point us in the right direction!


----------



## Turitea (28 July 2012)

I have posted a link for online viewing in the TV schedule thread, though not sure if it will work for all of you.


----------



## fjp (28 July 2012)

It's on virgin - they've added a load of Olympic channels and they have full coverage. Eventing dressage on now - arena looks amazing! Channel 555 at the minute


----------



## rara007 (28 July 2012)

Incase anyone's not found it: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2rmj


----------



## jojo5 (28 July 2012)

Hi - check out my thread 'why is dressage not on red button' this morning - it is now and also on 455 sky - lots of stuff on this thread re where to find etc


----------

